# TX-Gorg. Male Golden Hunter in A.C. north of Dallas!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He was adopted from the shelter a couple of days ago. Might be good to check the dog is still in the shelter before sending to the rescue groups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

Glad to hear he was adopted!


----------

